# Community > Resource Library >  Sat view

## madjon_

Satellite Viewer

----------


## 199p

thats quite cool

----------


## Martin358

Im too retarded to work out how to use this

----------


## 300CALMAN

What's the big burned biscuit?

----------


## Marty Henry

Stralian! Maate!

----------


## 300CALMAN

OH yeah Australistan

----------


## Marty Henry

> OH yeah Australistan


Australistan thats a keeper!

----------


## muzza

easy to see where our weather comes from for half the year - rolls off the bottom of Oz and spews out over us. Be nice to compare in a couple of months when it comes down from the tropics instead

----------


## 300CALMAN

> easy to see where our weather comes from for half the year - rolls off the bottom of Oz and spews out over us. Be nice to compare in a couple of months when it comes down from the tropics instead


Pity we cant send some of it back. My lawn is a forest after all that rain.

----------

